# Cut out question



## Dynasty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey all, never posted here,,, because i didn't expect i'd need to 3 weeks into my beekeeping venture, but now i need some advice. I work for the cable company, and came across a beehive in one of our cable pedastals. It seems like it would be an extremely simple job to get them out, but my problem is i don't have any foundationless frames to rubberband them into. I hadn't expected to need to do this, so when i ordered all my equipment, i just got mannlake pfs. So was just wondering if any of you had advice on what to do. I was kinda thinking maybe just cutting some top bars, and rubberbanding them to top bars, but don't know if that would work. I also considered just making some quick 1/4 inch "frames" basically by just ripping wood to 1/4 and making a rectangle with ears (if that make sense). Or my 3rd option would be, just let it go to someone else who has the equip for it.

Any advice will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

How soon do you have to remove the bees? Order 10 frames and a hive box if you have time or contact the local bee club members to see if any have spare frames and a box. Jim


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You can order what you need, but order extra you might need them. I bet you realized you need something else after your order came in :lpf:

You could make them like you said, just a 4 piece frame cut from scrap 2x4s and rubber band/string and you are in business.
top bars 1 1/2" x 1/2" x 19". sides and bottom 1" x 1/2" x 17 1/2", and two 1" x 1/2" x 8" for one frame. 

I have made the swarm catcher frames 8 pieces of wood with holes drilled in the sides and hinged for holding the cut comb, more work then they are worth, next time I will make a simple 4 piece frames.
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/removeable-swarm-catching-frames/


----------



## Dynasty (Sep 25, 2011)

good info, thanks for the advice all.


----------

